# Coyotes in New Lebanon, OH



## Horseman (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in New Lebanon, OH. I'm looking for someone who wants to work with me and my neighbors to wipe them out of the general vicinity. We have 35 acres and foals on the way. We are surrounded by open farmland and woods with one residence nearby. Email me for details. Time is of the essence.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Get a couple traps to have going while your hunting them. I'm not in the area or I'd help

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Horseman, I also live in New Lebanon ( Lutheran Church rd) and also have horses. Iam afraid youll be hard pressed to wipe them out as there are dozens around my place and everyone around us shoots them on site all the time. Its to the point that they dont move around durring the day but at night we here them all the time howling and cackling to each other. I have some friends who love to trap them and another who removes them for a living, let me know if your interested in any of those names. 
Good luck but they are soooo thick in these parts I think your gonna be in for a long battle.. 
Once you have 5 posts, then you can send or receive a "PM" ( Personal message) then Ill send you a Phone number

Salmonid


----------



## Horseman (Apr 28, 2013)

Salmonid: I'm aware. It's about population maintenance. Sometime (last year?) someone took on a very large pack that had been accumulating in this area and the population is down somewhat. I don't have the budget to get into collecting traps or guns any time soon, but I can afford bullets for someone! Are we allowed to post external emails in here? I'd hate to get bounced out of the forum on my very first thread. I could talk to myself for a bit to accumulate 5 posts, that is if my own posts count towards the minimum five.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

They will count. Try posting in the craigslist wanted section for your area. There's people all over with nowhere to hunt them. Someone on here will take you up on the offer eventually

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseman (Apr 28, 2013)

Salmonid: your comment about C's modifying their behavior to only moving at night has me wondering if the Ohio state hunting laws need to be changed to allow night hunting.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

You can night hunt coyotes in Ohio just use a red light not to spook em off and when they get to a distance you feel comfortable shooting pull the trigger 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

No coyote hunting from sunset to half hour before sunrise

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Nvm thats during deer season. Guess you can

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseman (Apr 28, 2013)

The forum is counting individual posters to this thread (not including me) before allowing private messages. I'll need a couple of more unique people to weigh in before I can contact anyone through this forum. Here's an email: gomois AT live DOT com. While it's nice to have security, there are trade offs between random features that appear to be adding to security and real security or safety.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's *highly* unlikely coyotes will cause your foals any harm. I've lost one calf to them, and even that is very unusual in Ohio. I know cattlemen who calve dozens or hundreds of cows, and most have never lost a calf to coyotes. Foals are much larger, and as long as the mother is half way protective, there should be no issue even if coyotes do come across a newborn. Once the foals are a day or so old, no worries.


----------

